# You ate in my car.



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

So I pick these trendy fukks up down town,and they get in the car. The female has some food so does the guy. I said hey no eating in my car.
Asshole says dude I'm starving, and continues eating. At this point I'm livid. So drop them off. I took care of him. Big fat 1 star for you mother fukker


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Me either ! I hate It, it's disrespectful but they still do it.

When I was new, I was too much worried about my rating and just swallowed the bitter pill.
But now I don't give a shit.

*It's my car and I set up the rules,* pax that can behave themselves and are respectful are 5stars regardless of tip.

But my simple rule is this :
You don't eat in my car, you don't touch any buttons AC/Radio WITHOUT asking for permission first
No open windows especially on the freeway, had a bad headache few weeks ago because of that.
I will not wait more than 5mins at your residential address and in partyzones you better be at the curb already.

I will give a 5, if I felt comfortable.

I will give anything from 1-3 Stars if I personally didn't feel the *perfect "driver's experience"*

just make me feeeeeeel good !


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Plastic red cups make me see red!


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

I mean who do these fukkers think they are? just jump in the car and proceed to stuff your face with garbage and get there dam crumbs everywhere. Don't get me started on the smell. 
It's bad enough I have to smell your stale cigeretes, your alcohol dragon breath, and your *****y lil girl friends cheap perfume. The last thing I want to deal with is you stuffing your pie whole. 
Just sayin.... Aww I feel better. Oh another thing I swear I here one more trendy 20 something female use LIKE every other word I'm going to scream.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

"dude I'm starving" what an asshole lol


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

I let 'em do whatever they want in my car; eat, drink, drink booze, screw, whatever. The customer is always right.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lou W said:


> I let 'em do whatever they want in my car; eat, drink, drink booze, screw, whatever. The customer is always right.


Uber = unsustainable public transport at UBERX prices

Lou W = temporary charitable policy that is unsustainable.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber = unsustainable public transport at UBERX prices
> 
> Lou W = temporary charitable policy that is unsustainable.


This is a temp gig for me. My '04 car ages out on March 1st. Let them eat cake.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Has anyone blatantly canceled on a rider as they were walking to your car?

I had 4 passengers with red cups get into my car. They didn't ask or anything. It feels like other UberX drivers condone this behavior? This was my first red cup situation. Next time I'm driving off.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldnt let em in with red cups. Sometimes they sneakingly open bottles in the car. They will even leave it on backseat floor or in seat pouch. I havent had any spills but containers left behind suck because sometimes I don't notice right away. Then Im getting downrated by my next riders.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Has anyone blatantly canceled on a rider as they were walking to your car?
> 
> I had 4 passengers with red cups get into my car. They didn't ask or anything. It feels like other UberX drivers condone this behavior? This was my first red cup situation. Next time I'm driving off.


Of course; regularly. Instant drive off and "customer requested cancel" with no questions asked, or indeed any communication if any of the below are spotted by me:

- Pizza boxes, white plastic take-out food bags, trays of home-prepared food, Burger King/McDonalds bags etc
- Beer bottles, red plastic or Styrofoam cups
- Hipsters
- Shouting / cursing / drunkenness
- Swaying / vomiting / non-ambulatory pax

For 4-on-a-Lyft-Line cheapskates I do make contact and try to keep them talking long enough until the timer runs out so I can hit no show and collect the $5. I do quite enjoy this particular challenge, I must admit.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Hipsters. Haha


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I mean who do these fukkers think they are? just jump in the car and proceed to stuff your face with garbage and get there dam crumbs everywhere. Don't get me started on the smell.
> It's bad enough I have to smell your stale cigeretes, your alcohol dragon breath, and your *****y lil girl friends cheap perfume. The last thing I want to deal with is you stuffing your pie whole.
> Just sayin.... Aww I feel better. Oh another thing I swear I here one more trendy 20 something female use LIKE every other word I'm going to scream.


LMAO! "alcohol dragon breath" !! LOL


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I try to be home before the really bad drunks emerge.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Has anyone blatantly canceled on a rider as they were walking to your car?
> 
> I had 4 passengers with red cups get into my car. They didn't ask or anything. It feels like other UberX drivers condone this behavior? This was my first red cup situation. Next time I'm driving off.


They think they are all pop stars walking to their limousine where anything goes because they paid $3000 for the night. Canceling and driving away is how you bring them back to reality.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Of course; regularly. Instant drive off and "customer requested cancel" with no questions asked, or indeed any communication if any of the below are spotted by me:
> 
> - Pizza boxes, white plastic take-out food bags, trays of home-prepared food, Burger King/McDonalds bags etc
> - Beer bottles, red plastic or Styrofoam cups
> ...


I'm going to start doing the same.soon as I see that shit I'm driving off.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Courageous said:


> LMAO! "alcohol dragon breath" !! LOL


That's breath will destroy you. Lol


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Of course; regularly. Instant drive off and "customer requested cancel" with no questions asked, or indeed any communication if any of the below are spotted by me:
> 
> - Pizza boxes, white plastic take-out food bags, trays of home-prepared food, Burger King/McDonalds bags etc
> - Beer bottles, red plastic or Styrofoam cups
> ...


" Hipsters" ain't that the ****in truth, that's halarious lol


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I picked up a really nice courteous couple from Target last night along with their Christmas shopping bags. Guy directs me to go to Wing Stop to pick up a call in order already placed. I wait there for them while they go in and get their order. I knew they didn't plan to eat it in the car so I didn't think too much about it. Drive them about 3 miles to their place and drop them off. The order smelled great. Only problem is that I can still smell it this morning. My mistake. I should have had them put it in the trunk. I drove with the windows down for an extended period and used several sprays of Ozium with almost no effect.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

#WWDD


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I picked up a really nice courteous couple from Target last night along with their Christmas shopping bags. Guy directs me to go to Wing Stop to pick up a call in order already placed. I wait there for them while they go in and get their order. I knew they didn't plan to eat it in the car so I didn't think too much about it. Drive them about 3 miles to their place and drop them off. The order smelled great. Only problem is that I can still smell it this morning. My mistake. I should have had them put it in the trunk. I drove with the windows down for an extended period and used several sprays of Ozium with almost no effect.


Hey bud. Go online order this shit called blunt power it's $5 a bottle. My favorite is baby powder. Will get the smell right out.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I can tolerate the pax eating in the car, as long as they don't leave anything behind.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I picked up a really nice courteous couple from Target last night along with their Christmas shopping bags. Guy directs me to go to Wing Stop to pick up a call in order already placed. I wait there for them while they go in and get their order. I knew they didn't plan to eat it in the car so I didn't think too much about it. Drive them about 3 miles to their place and drop them off. The order smelled great. Only problem is that I can still smell it this morning. My mistake. I should have had them put it in the trunk. I drove with the windows down for an extended period and used several sprays of Ozium with almost no effect.


yeah that ish would have been in the trunk..I just had a pax ask me if i would mind stopped by a pizza joint.. it's 130a..that ish is not going to be quick.. I was honest with her, if it was a monday sure..but on a sat night, no, the wait pay is mediocre, it's not beneficial to me to wait more than a few mins @ best


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Eat in my car? You are in for a 3 star and I don't pick up anyone with 4 stars or less!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Samename said:


> I wouldnt let em in with red cups. Sometimes they sneakingly open bottles in the car. They will even leave it on backseat floor or in seat pouch. I havent had any spills but containers left behind suck because sometimes I don't notice right away. Then Im getting downrated by my next riders.


Ever had pax who spit tobacco in those red cups? How would you feel about that one?


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I can tolerate the pax eating in the car, as long as they don't leave anything behind.


DRUNK pax are like ******ed children and should be treated as such. So when they enter my vehicle they need to understand the rules or get a 1


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber will reward you accordingly Comrad lol.


----------



## macgrüber (Dec 15, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Has anyone blatantly canceled on a rider as they were walking to your car?
> 
> I had 4 passengers with red cups get into my car. They didn't ask or anything. It feels like other UberX drivers condone this behavior? This was my first red cup situation. Next time I'm driving off.


One time I was parked in a party zone waiting for a rider when he accidentally butt-dialed me. I heard voices and noises, so I started moving toward the pin, albeit very slowly, because of party zone traffic. 2 minutes later, another butt dial, this time I hear him screaming angrily at his lady blaming her for the uber, among insults and curses. I hit cancel-do not charge, and then found myself pulling up next to a ******bag shouting out my name into the air. I tried not to look, and calmly raised my window when he points at me, saying my name, glancing at his phone then calling my name again, I just shook my head then looked down as I finally was able to pull away...aahhh. Busted.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

macgrüber said:


> One time I was parked in a party zone waiting for a rider when he accidentally butt-dialed me. I heard voices and noises, so I started moving toward the pin, albeit very slowly, because of party zone traffic. 2 minutes later, another butt dial, this time I hear him screaming angrily at his lady blaming her for the uber, among insults and curses. I hit cancel-do not charge, and then found myself pulling up next to a ******bag shouting out my name into the air. I tried not to look, and calmly raised my window when he points at me, saying my name, glancing at his phone then calling my name again, I just shook my head then looked down as I finally was able to pull away...aahhh. Busted.


You ever notice guys are usually the ******, most couples i pickup up are friendly. When there not it's usually the guy. Early Sunday morning around 4am I pick this couple up. The female was really cute,and sweet. Her drunk husband was a ass and passed out in the back seat. 
She was sitting upfront with me apologizing for his ******ness. Took her 5 minutes to wake the ass up at her house, and get him moving. I wonder to my self what do these women see in these men that keeps them around.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Sir, I'm not going anywhere until you finish eating / drinking outside the vehicle per Uber policy.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> Sir, I'm not going anywhere until you finish eating / drinking outside the vehicle per Uber policy.


"Other drivers let me do it."


----------



## Gilbert (Nov 17, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> So I pick these trendy fukks up down town,and they get in the car. The female has some food so does the guy. I said hey no eating in my car.
> Asshole says dude I'm starving, and continues eating. At this point I'm livid. So drop them off. I took care of him. Big fat 1 star for you mother fukker


I hate those ****ers


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I know......


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> I wouldnt let em in with red cups. Sometimes they sneakingly open bottles in the car. They will even leave it on backseat floor or in seat pouch. I havent had any spills but containers left behind suck because sometimes I don't notice right away. Then Im getting downrated by my next riders.


If a cop pulls you over, and searches car, he may give you ticket for open container of alcohol.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> So I pick these trendy fukks up down town,and they get in the car. The female has some food so does the guy. I said hey no eating in my car.
> Asshole says dude I'm starving, and continues eating. At this point I'm livid. So drop them off. I took care of him. Big fat 1 star for you mother fukker


I got to a pax pickup once and the dude was eating a salad outside a convenience store. He said, "I didn't think you'd get here so quickly." I reminded him that HE called ME. I then started the ride while he finished his salad. We started rolling after he tossed the container in the trash. I let him drink his water in the car. It's all good.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I got to a pax pickup once and the dude was eating a salad outside a convenience store. He said, "I didn't think you'd get here so quickly." I reminded him that HE called ME. I then started the ride while he finished his salad. We started rolling after he tossed the container in the trash. I let him drink his water in the car. It's all good.


Do pax know if a ride started without them being in the car? Time is money, sometimes when a pax is taking too long I am tempted to start ride. But I am afraid they will get a notice on their phone and get all pissed all. I am on a ratings phobia right now.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Do pax know if a ride started without them being in the car? Time is money, sometimes when a pax is taking too long I am tempted to start ride. But I am afraid they will get a notice on their phone and get all pissed all. I am on a ratings phobia right now.


Yes, it shows on their phone.... Bad idea if you worry about ratings.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Do pax know if a ride started without them being in the car? Time is money, sometimes when a pax is taking too long I am tempted to start ride. But I am afraid they will get a notice on their phone and get all pissed all. I am on a ratings phobia right now.


I'm not an Uber rider so I don't know if they can see when the ride starts. I suspect they can.

So, can we talk about your ratings phobia? I have found an approach with my paxs that has been spiking my ratings beautifully. I'm at 4.95 as of this past weekend.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Yes, it shows on their phone.... Bad idea if you worry about ratings.


Lyft is so great in this regard. Sit for two minutes....and the ride starts automagically. That rocks. I make sure to tap the ARRIVED button 30 seconds before I arrive. That gives the paxs fair warning to get their asses on the curb...NOW!


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't have many drives under my belt, maybe under 200 and I'm at a 4.93.

I'm nervous if I don't talk enough or talk too much lol. I try to read the rider, if they look down on their iphone then i do the simple hows your day going and have a nice day thats it.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Yes, it shows on their phone.... Bad idea if you worry about ratings.


I know. Your right.

The women are your 5 star givers, just be a gentleman and I'm sure they will be 5 stars. I get a good chunk of them.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> "Other drivers let me do it."


"Call one of them..."

CANCEL

I dunno. Just a thought. Twice this week I've have to clean some unidentifiable substance off the backseat. Always wear vinyl gloves when cleaning up stuff you can't identify.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> I don't have many drives under my belt, maybe under 200 and I'm at a 4.93.
> 
> I'm nervous if I don't talk enough or talk too much lol. I try to read the rider, if they look down on their iphone then i do the simple hows your day going and have a nice day thats it.


Start out with a hearty greeting and a big smile. Ask how they're doing. That indicates that you're amenable to conversation. The next 15 seconds will provide you the most valuable information. If they go straight to stare mode with the phone, you should stay quiet. If they keep their heads up, look around, or make any comments to you, then you can take the chatter from there. Watch for clues that will tip you off on what they may be interested in. The best way to make yourself interesting to people is to be interested in them.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> "Call one of them..."
> 
> CANCEL
> 
> I dunno. Just a thought. Twice this week I've have to clean some unidentifiable substance off the backseat. Always wear vinyl gloves when cleaning up stuff you can't identify.


Hazmat suits are a plus. Lol


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm not an Uber rider so I don't know if they can see when the ride starts. I suspect they can.


Riders get a notification when the car arrives (after you press Arrive) and when the trip starts. There has been some talk about some riders gaming the system, because they can click "cancel" right when you "arrive" and the option is still there for a few seconds after you hit "begin trip".


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> Hazmat suits are a plus. Lol


Funny you would say that. I purchased a respirator and hazmat suit for my Walter White costume at Halloween.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I picked up a really nice courteous couple from Target last night along with their Christmas shopping bags. Guy directs me to go to Wing Stop to pick up a call in order already placed. I wait there for them while they go in and get their order. I knew they didn't plan to eat it in the car so I didn't think too much about it. Drive them about 3 miles to their place and drop them off. The order smelled great. Only problem is that I can still smell it this morning. My mistake. I should have had them put it in the trunk. I drove with the windows down for an extended period and used several sprays of Ozium with almost no effect.


Yeah... Ozium works sometimes but not that well. A lot of pax don't like the residual smell. 
One thing that works well is Zep Commercial smoke eliminator, and it seems to work for everything from Lowes or Home Depot. I forget. 
The best is to go to a Kirby vacuum cleaner store and get their little mini-bottles of their deodorant. The bottle is about the size of a bottle of Locker Room or Jungle Juice. Haha! One drop anywhere in the car seems to just suck all the odors out especially if you use it at the end of your shift and leave the car with the windows rolled up. Sometimes I'd drop a drop in the outside air intake with the AC running on the fresh air setting. 
In a pinch, use some non-poisonous insecticide (Don't laugh), IF the active ingredient is Cedar oil... makes your car smell like granny's closet but not for too long. Use it sparingly, like on the carpet. I like Victor Poison Free and and roach killer... only Cedar oil and I think it's only sold on the internet. 
Also, Arm and Hammer baking soda can be sprinkled on the carpet and on cloth upholstery and then be made invisible with a soft brush or a whisk broom so the pax don't see it. 
Lemon Pledge on plastic / leather door panels, dash, wood (For you Uber Blax) does a number on odors... it's also GREAT looking on tires after the car wash an doesn't get washed off the next time... lasts quite a while on tires. A lot better than that shiny crap and is cheaper.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I can tolerate the pax eating in the car, as long as they don't leave anything behind.


What if they're eating chocolate Ex-Lax?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> "Call one of them..."
> 
> CANCEL
> 
> I dunno. Just a thought. Twice this week I've have to clean some unidentifiable substance off the backseat. Always wear vinyl gloves when cleaning up stuff you can't identify.


So... you're driving a rolling fertility clinic?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> So... you're driving a rolling fertility clinic?


Maybe a brothel on wheels can be the next big tech innovation. Feel free to use this idea & become a billionaire. No charge.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> So I pick these trendy fukks up down town,and they get in the car. The female has some food so does the guy. I said hey no eating in my car.
> Asshole says dude I'm starving, and continues eating. At this point I'm livid. So drop them off. I took care of him. Big fat 1 star for you mother fukker


You actually drove them, man you are desperate.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> So... you're driving a rolling fertility clinic?


I'm thinking about starting a new hobby - collecting DNA samples from my backseat.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@LookyLou :

Yeah I know that situation..
sometimes they are nice normal people and they don't even realize that we might "not like" food in our cars..
I don't want to blame everybody..

But if I can't avoid it I ask them to store their food in the trunk.

Yesterday I had a pickup at a shopping mall two young girls and a guy, but all very ok no bad attitude..
One had a small white leftover box and I was thinking then said ah.. whatever..
But I had a bad disguisting food smell and that just sucks.

Next time I don't care, in the trunk it goes


----------



## Gilbert (Nov 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm thinking about starting a new hobby - collecting DNA samples from my backseat.


LMAO


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> Sir, I'm not going anywhere until you finish eating / drinking outside the vehicle per Uber policy.


I believe if you do it like that it's almost like begging for a low rating.
I would rather cancel the trip and make a "fresh new start" instead.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You actually drove them, man you are desperate.


Ill take any ones money buddy.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> What if they're eating chocolate Ex-Lax?


 as long as they can hold it in until after I've dropped them off


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> Ill take any ones money buddy.


So then don't complain.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So then don't complain.


You must be trying for conflict. I'm not going to give it to you. Happy hollidays and manny blessings.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Uber-Doober said:
> 
> 
> > What if they're eating chocolate Ex-Lax?
> ...


You drop off.... then they drop off.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

I only let them drink in my car if they share with me. lol


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> "Other drivers let me do it."


They didn't follow the rule.



> I believe if you do it like that it's almost like begging for a low rating.
> I would rather cancel the trip and make a "fresh new start" instead.


I'd rather take the hit than have to clean up somebody's mess. Not on my watch!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Yeah... Ozium works sometimes but not that well. A lot of pax don't like the residual smell.
> One thing that works well is Zep Commercial smoke eliminator, and it seems to work for everything from Lowes or Home Depot. I forget.
> The best is to go to a Kirby vacuum cleaner store and get their little mini-bottles of their deodorant. The bottle is about the size of a bottle of Locker Room or Jungle Juice. Haha! One drop anywhere in the car seems to just suck all the odors out especially if you use it at the end of your shift and leave the car with the windows rolled up. Sometimes I'd drop a drop in the outside air intake with the AC running on the fresh air setting.
> In a pinch, use some non-poisonous insecticide (Don't laugh), IF the active ingredient is Cedar oil... makes your car smell like granny's closet but not for too long. Use it sparingly, like on the carpet. I like Victor Poison Free and and roach killer... only Cedar oil and I think it's only sold on the internet.
> ...


Why not just buy cedarwood essential oil?


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Before I became I driver, I used Uber to get to my boat in Chicago, I asked to stop and get some carry outs and she didn't mind. I was also inebriated but I also tipped her a 20 spot. I could see not wanting food or drunks in my car lol


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Large said:


> Before I became I driver, I used Uber to get to my boat in Chicago, I asked to stop and get some carry outs and she didn't mind. I was also inebriated but I also tipped her a 20 spot. I could see not wanting food or drunks in my car lol


Ya man I have no problem with stoping for food. It's just when its dam two am bar crowd, you never know what they will leave behind lol.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Large said:


> Before I became I driver, I used Uber to get to my boat in Chicago, I asked to stop and get some carry outs and she didn't mind. I was also inebriated but I also tipped her a 20 spot. I could see not wanting food or drunks in my car lol


You're a good man, Large.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I just checked, 42$ fare as well


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> Ya man I have no problem with stoping for food. It's just when its dam two am bar crowd, you never know what they will leave behind lol.


They may leave the food in a different form if ya catch my drift haha


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Ever had pax who spit tobacco in those red cups? How would you feel about that one?


Had my first one last night, he didn't spill it so I let it slide.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Why not just buy cedarwood essential oil?


Never heard of it but I'll Goog it.


----------

